# Squeeze bottles from mind of a chef



## azchef (May 27, 2013)

Has anyone seen the squeeze bottles from the show when he is in the kitchen, the Spain episode. I want to get some for my kitchen at work.

John


----------



## Chefdog (May 27, 2013)

Try this:
http://www.jbprince.com/professional-pastry/bottles.asp

I don't remember exactly which ones he used in that episode, but I've seen some of the bottles from JBPrince on his show


----------



## Mike9 (May 27, 2013)

I get squeeze bottles at my local restaurant supplier. Funny thing is I've had a couple that leaked around the cap and it makes a collective mess where you park them. Others are fine - injection molding at its finest.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 27, 2013)

For those of you that cook for a living and make use of these squeeze bottles at work, what do you typically keep in them? Do you only use them at the end when you are plating a dish, as much for decoration as for flavor?


----------



## azchef (May 27, 2013)

I use them for oil, vinegar cream etc


----------



## Chefdog (May 27, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> For those of you that cook for a living and make use of these squeeze bottles at work, what do you typically keep in them? Do you only use them at the end when you are plating a dish, as much for decoration as for flavor?



They're great for all kinds of stuff. For fruit coulis, caramel sauce, basil oil, etc. for decorative plating. Or for liquid mise en place, ie sherry/Marsala for deglazing where a glass bottle would be hazardous on the line. Filled with olive oil, stock, really the uses are limited only by what makes sense for you and your cooks and your menu.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 27, 2013)

It was sort of a silly question, I just wondered if they are used in many kitchens, or really only in fine dining establishments for decorating plates. I can certainly see how they would be useful.


----------



## azchef (May 27, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> It was sort of a silly question, I just wondered if they are used in many kitchens, or really only in fine dining establishments for decorating plates. I can certainly see how they would be useful.



I work in a corporate dining place and we use squeeze bottles for a lot of things, clarified butter, oil, pesto cream etc


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 27, 2013)

Our current menu has squeeze bottles for: ketchup, dijon mustard, aioli, caraway aioli, creme fraiche, honey red wine vinaigrette, molasses mustard, chardonnay vinegar, olive oil, sunflower oil, ancho jus, herb vinaigrette, harissa & fish sauce aioli, champagne zabaglione, maple mole sauce, pureed lemon preserves, lemon juice, chicken jus, hollandaise, champagne vinaigrette, ramp pesto, vegetable stock, plus maybe a half a dozen that I am forgetting.

Some are for plating, some are just a convenient delivery vessel.


----------



## azchef (May 27, 2013)

So does anyone know where do to get those bottles ? The tops are very different then normal squeeze tops. Check out the Spain show and you will see what I mean


----------



## Chefdog (May 27, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> ...a convenient delivery vessel.



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Chefdog (May 27, 2013)

azchef said:


> So does anyone know where do to get those bottles ? The tops are very different then normal squeeze tops. Check out the Spain show and you will see what I mean



I guess the JBPrince link I gave a I've doesn't have the right ones???


----------



## azchef (May 27, 2013)

Chef dog
It's close but not exactly the same. Look at them if u can


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2013)

squeeze bottles are how i apply water to my stones as im sharpening knives FWIW. i find its just easier to control how much water you want on your stone that way. 
also, i hate having to refill squeeze bottles in the middle of a shift! thats the only downside of using them. so i try and keep back ups.


----------



## Chefdog (May 27, 2013)

labor of love said:


> squeeze bottles are how i apply water to my stones as im sharpening knives FWIW. i find its just easier to control how much water you want on your stone that way.
> also, i hate having to refill squeeze bottles in the middle of a shift! thats the only downside of using them. so i try and keep back ups.



I use an empty sriracha bottle while sharpening. The adjustable flow of the tip comes in handy. They can be used for any liquid that's thin enough.


----------



## snowbrother (May 27, 2013)

I also use a squeeze bottle for water while sharpening. Every job I have worked in the ktichen has used as many squeeze bottles as possible. GM uses them for vinaigrettes, dressings, sauces, etc. we use them for different finishing oils as well. On any given night, each station has roughly 5-7 squeeze bottles for service (a total of 6 stations at my previous job, 3 at my current one). For hot sauces, we've always used thermoses.


----------



## Chefdog (May 27, 2013)

Deleted. 
Double post.


----------



## Chefdog (May 27, 2013)

Azchef,
Now that I think about it, I think the ones you're talking about have a top that twists open and closed, right?
If so, you need a lot of empty Sriracha bottles. They have tops that twist open, allowing you to control the flow. You just have to order a care of sriracha, empty them all out into a lexan, give 'me a wash, and you're good to go. A couple dozen bottles, and a sh*tload of hot sauce!!!


----------



## Von blewitt (May 27, 2013)

labor of love said:


> squeeze bottles are how i apply water to my stones as im sharpening knives FWIW. i find its just easier to control how much water you want on your stone that way.
> also, i hate having to refill squeeze bottles in the middle of a shift! thats the only downside of using them. so i try and keep back ups.


Disposable piping bags I find is the best way to fill squeeze bottles, especially for thicker things ( aioli, purées etc)


----------



## panda (May 27, 2013)

sriracha is delicious in a buffalo wing sauce *hint hint*


----------



## azchef (May 27, 2013)

Ok it's a small pic of the bottle tip. Let me know what u guys know


----------



## Crothcipt (May 27, 2013)

Subway uses them for quite a few things. It doesn't have to be for fine dining only. I am surprised more people at home don't use them. Oh wait they do, usually with ketchup, mustard, ect.


----------



## sachem allison (May 27, 2013)

you want to look at lab supply catalogs. check out the grainger catalog http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Bottle-6FAR6?Pid=search


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2013)

i really like the idea of reusing empty sriracha bottles. i go through alot of them, ha ha


----------



## azchef (May 27, 2013)

Labor of love, we buy the stuff by the case at my place


----------



## Stumblinman (May 28, 2013)

LOL can't see the pic but I saw maybe 5 different ones  Yep not only fine dining, how do you think the special sauce get's on your burger... I prefer my oil in a squirt rather than a bar type pourer. A lot of squirt bottles get reused though like from coffee flavorings, icings, fruity topping things whatever. Maybe check cake supply stores.


----------



## labor of love (May 28, 2013)

azchef said:


> Labor of love, we buy the stuff by the case at my place


my place doesnt have sriracha on the menu. but i meant i go through alot of sriracha bottles at the house ha ha.i live in a house with 3 other restuarant employees, and combined we easily knock a few bottles a month.


----------



## slowtyper (May 28, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Disposable piping bags I find is the best way to fill squeeze bottles, especially for thicker things ( aioli, purées etc)



Costs $! I always use plastic wrap, make a ball...poke a hole. Customers are always quite amused watching.


----------

